# How do YOU count baby's age?



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Do you go by the number of weeks, i.e. 4 weeks = 1 month, or by the date, i.e. sept 15th to oct 15th = 1 month?

I'm confused because we count by weeks for pregnancy, but now, chloe was born Sept. 15th, which to me, that would have made her 5 months on Feb 15th... but my girlfriend counts like she would be 23 weeks... almost 6 months... as her baby is 5 weeks younger than chloe, she says he is 5 months, but i think he's 4 months...???

Any thoughts?


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

i counted in weeks until she was 12 weeks, then i waited for her 3 month birthday and switched to monhs. so since she was born on a wednesday, every wednesday i would say she was a week older... then at 12 weeks, i waited for the 8th which is her birthday number and said, ok now she is 3 months and went month to month from there. So every month on the 8th she is another month older. You can only do weeks for so long, eventually it will catch up with you and youll be way off.....like when she turns one... youll have to switch to months eventually anyway....


----------



## EllasMummy (Dec 10, 2003)

I counted in weeks until DD was 3 months old and now I count in months from the 3rd to the 3rd. I cannot believe she will be 6 months old on 3rd March!


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

I do the same thing as the other posters. I counted weeks up to 12 and now am on months. My ds is 4 months old today!!

Jaime


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

same as the other posters, plus i lost track after twelve weeks anyway. she turned five months last week!


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

OK, Good, i did the weeks thing up to 12 weeks also, and have been on the "month plan" since then! I'm glad i'm on the same page as you all!


----------



## beatgirl (Dec 10, 2003)

I hate to be a broken record but I did the same as the others.

The average person who asks how old your baby is can count months alot easier than weeks.

I remember once when my ds was about 2, we were at a playground and there was another toddler there with her mum and of course I asked her age...she said "she is 30 months"
I looked at her like..do you expect me to figure that out?
Why didnt she just say she was 2 and a half? Whatever...








:


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah, i think we then switch to years after 18 months... at 19 months i would say 1 1/2. haha








T

BeatGirl, BTW, I have 2 virgos! Are yours as picky of eaters as my oldest?? I could count on one hand what he'll eat, and i've read that Virgo children are very picky eaters...

Sorry about the OT!!


----------



## daria (Feb 11, 2003)

I counted weeks until I lost count, somewhere in between3-4 months. At his 4-month checkup I asked the doc how she counts and she said it was by month from here on out. Isaac will be 5 months old this week!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I count days until one week, then weeks until 12 weeks, months until 2yo and then just say 2yo, 2.5yo, 3yo and so on.

When I was preggo I kept track on my pregnancy by weeks, but usually divided it by 4 to tell people how many months I was because if I said 32 weeks they would look at me like







: so I would say, "er, I mean 8 months"! LOL


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I agree with everyone else!!


----------



## sleepies (Nov 30, 2001)

i counted weeks until two months
at two months I no longer did weeks

after he was ONE year old, i didn't use months.

now i say he is 2 and 1/2


----------

